# Caps



## MBA101 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,

Has anyone billed for this procedure:  Cautery-Assisted Palatal Stiffening ?
If so did you use a 42299.  

Physician is performing a cautery of the palate, what cpt code would you use in this instance. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------

